

IPads Used For Play, Not Work: Citigroup Survey - angryasian
http://allthingsd.com/20110921/what-are-you-doing-with-your-ipad-playing-around-buying-apps-watching-netflix/

======
michaelpinto
This plays into the argument that the iPad is a toy -- I disagree with this.
Firstly that was the critique aimed at the first generation of PCs back in the
day -- they were hobbyist's toys and if you wanted to do real work use a
mainframe. Next I've seen friend in the real world who attach a keyboard and
park themselves at coffee shops and get actual work done. One should also keep
in mind that this is the first generation of these devices, my bet is that
we're at the very start of a real change.

------
typicalrunt
While I'm inclined to agree with the article simply based on my own anecdotal
evidence, I am skeptical about the results.

There is a very broad definition of what "work" is, and the iPad is a general
purpose tool, so maybe a lot of people do "work" on it that, from another
person's perspective, doesn't look like work.

